# Do you keep venomous?



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Does anyone have a venomous snake, lizard, or amphibian? Personally, I never did, but a friend of mine had a blue dart frog.

My favorite venomous reptile is either the black mamba or the inland fierce snake. What is yours?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> favorite venomous reptile is either the *black mamba *or the inland fierce snake.


Now thats one of my favorites and another favorite of mine is the KIng Cobra.

My friend has a Fat tailed scorpian, and its very venomous, it looks awesome


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Not yet, but I plan on acquiring some venomous herps once I'm older.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

The gaboon viper is awesome. 2 inch fangs, body thicker than a grown human's thigh. They rule!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I kept hots in the past, my personal favorites are the Trimeresurus species, trigoncephelus in particular.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

scorpion is venomous? I had a male emporer once.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Scott C said:


> scorpion is venomous? I had a male emporer once.


Yea, some scorpions are very venomous.

The fat tailed scorpion could kill you if you got stung.

Emps are venomous too, just very very light


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

pamonster said:


> The gaboon viper is awesome. 2 inch fangs, body thicker than a grown human's thigh. They rule!


Gaboon vipers are awesome, I'd love to have one, but I don't hink I hae the balls to keep one.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

that is awsome! WHere can I obtain a permit?


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Gaboons hands down or a Heloderma species


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

look at this beastly gaboon
the color patters are amazing


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Scott C said:


> that is awsome! WHere can I obtain a permit?


For the love of God, DO NOT get one!

You're not near the age or experience limit to get one, so please do the venomous herp community a favor and don't do this until you get more experience.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

so you guys into HOTS??

Bitis Nasicornis


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Im suprised emps dont require permit.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Scott C said:


> Im suprised emps dont require permit.


Why would they? They are hardly a risk to anyone, unless someone is allergic and has a bad reaction to the venom.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Not to plant any seeds in the unexperienced minds but....

No permits are needed in Nebraska


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

My Favorite: I did not take this pic, but I came across it one day and loved it.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> Not to plant any seeds in the unexperienced minds but....
> 
> No permits are needed in Nebraska


I want to get a green vine snake. Hardly venomous but I heard the rear fangs can do some dammage.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Scott C said:


> Not to plant any seeds in the unexperienced minds but....
> 
> No permits are needed in Nebraska


I want to get a green vine snake. Hardly venomous but I heard the rear fangs can do some dammage.
[/quote]

Have you ever owned a potentially dangerous snake? It's best you don't start collecting venomous snakes until you have quite a bit of experience under your belt.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

if you want a HOT start off with the most aggressive Asian Rat Snake you could find these guys are not venemous but they are mean bastards and strike everywhere even your face!!! so after you get asian rat snake treat it like a HOT with snake stick, tongs etc.... and if you get bit put like a reminder near your cage that you got bit this day and do it for a year(more practice the better) then after one year check the list and if you got bit 1 or even 4 time or evenmore tell yourself each one of those bites couldve killed me(or if you survived medical bills would cost up $30k)

good beginner HOTS are Mangrove Snakes, Pygmy Rattlers and regular Rattle Snakes(this is because the anti-venom for this is common but they are hella mean), people also like to start with copper heads and cotton mouths

http://www.snakegetters.com/demo/index.html

here read it lots of good articles about training with HOTS

IMO please dont get HOTS unless you have the proper training for it maybe look for someone in your state and tell if he could train you


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Well, it doesn't necessarily have to be an asian rat snake. It could be a docile snake for all that matters, just make sure there is 0 potential for you getting bitten (never being near his face, not being in length, etc.). An aggressive snake will most likely help, but is not a necessity. If you plan on getting a vine snake then you're better off trying a snake near its size.

IMO, rattlers are not good starter hots. Some of them can strike 2x their body length, and while the anti-venom is common, it is still expensive and they will still mess you up bad even if you take the anti-venom if you make it in time to take it. Along with the AV you should carry an epi-pen as well.

I don't believe there's an ideal first hot... it just depends on your preference, but then again try to go for something that is docile for a hot and not too venomous. Just make sure before you get one you're prepared and know what you're doing.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We have no interest in keeping any venomous snakes (I don't really count Western Hogs as venemous, though they are very mildly). However, my b/f really does want to get a Gila Monster and/or Beaded.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

do not get gabbons they look placid but they could strike without you even knowing it and they just dont strike fast but they could even strike in any any direction they please


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> do not get gabbons they look placid but they could strike without you even knowing it and they just dont strike fast but they could even strike in any any direction they please


/agreed

Gabs are some of the most powerful hots. The may look fat and lazy, but they're full of strength and muscle. Their bite packs a punch too.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> do not get gabbons they look placid but they could strike without you even knowing it and they just dont strike fast but they could even strike in any any direction they please


/agreed

Gabs are some of the most powerful hots. The may look fat and lazy, but they're full of strength and muscle. Their bite packs a punch too.
[/quote]

Gaboons are the only snake I've seen strike back over their body so that the entire head was upside down. HellaScary!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> do not get gabbons they look placid but they could strike without you even knowing it and they just dont strike fast but they could even strike in any any direction they please


/agreed

Gabs are some of the most powerful hots. The may look fat and lazy, but they're full of strength and muscle. Their bite packs a punch too.
[/quote]

Gaboons are the only snake I've seen strike back over their body so that the entire head was upside down. HellaScary!!
[/quote]

No doubt


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> do not get gabbons they look placid but they could strike without you even knowing it and they just dont strike fast but they could even strike in any any direction they please


/agreed

Gabs are some of the most powerful hots. The may look fat and lazy, but they're full of strength and muscle. Their bite packs a punch too.
[/quote]

Gaboons are the only snake I've seen strike back over their body so that the entire head was upside down. HellaScary!!
[/quote]

That's scary!









Here's a pic of one I saw at this reptile place around town ... to think someone kept this as a pet!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^ look at the head on that thing









I dont even wanna see the fangs


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> so you guys into HOTS??
> 
> Bitis Nasicornis










f*cking beatuful!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> so you guys into HOTS??
> 
> Bitis Nasicornis










f*cking beatuful!
[/quote]

lol not a beginner hot and im guessing you want one


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Who wouldn't? It's a beautiful snake. I'd take any snake with that coloration.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yes I do.

African Fattailed Scorpion (Androctonus australis)


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh sh*t, when'd you get one? IMPRESSIVE!

Very nice dude!


----------

